# Working experience for Union Pacific counts toward P.E License?



## AyanHein (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello

I recently had a second interview with Union Pacific for a position (Engineering Manager in Training - Operations Management Program) and interview went well. However, the job requires to work long hours, on call 24/7 anytime, and be able to relocate several times during my career. Pay, benefits and retirement seems pretty good but it requires to sacrify spending time with family).

Anyone knows anything about this career path?

I also like to have a P.E license in the future and will that experience be counted toward P.E license?

Thank you.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 28, 2012)

Part I of your thread looks like something you and your family need to decide, not us. Good luck.

For Part II, you didn't really tell us what the job entails but you would need to ensure that your duties fall under the Board's definition of "Qualifying Experience". See below. Do note the second paragraph where it mentions management.

"Qualifying engineering work experience is that experience in the appropriate branch of engineering which has been gained while performing professional level engineering tasks under the direction of a person authorized to practice in the branch of engineering in which the applicant is seeking licensure. There is no limit to the amount of such qualifying experience which will be accepted by the Board, provided that the experience meets the other requirements indicated herein. Applied engineering research is considered to be an engineering task, which may constitute qualifying experience. 

Work in management, proposal writing, contract administration, estimating, sales, and other peripheral areas, however, is presumed to contain little or no element of qualifying experience, and therefore an applicant must provide a detailed explanation of what portions of such work are actually qualifying and why the Board's presumption is not correct, if the applicant expects to obtain any credit for this type of work. Such peripheral experience will then be evaluated on a partial credit basis as applicable to each applicant's particular situation. Thus, the actual credit allowed may range from near zero to a substantial amount. 

All civil engineering work experience must be gained while working under the direction of a licensed Civil Engineer."


----------



## AyanHein (Feb 28, 2012)

Here are the basic responsibilities:

Link to the job post: http://www.unionpacific.jobs/careers/explore/omt/engineering.shtml

Accountabilities:


Managing construction, inspection, maintenance and repair of UP?s track, bridges and structures



Coordinating engineering activities with transportation operations



Executing action plans to achieve cost of quality business objectives and standardize processes



Monitoring workforce levels to ensure that all jobs are covered



Implementing corrective action plans and work culture modifications as necessary



Observing engineering crews for safety and operational compliance



Completing incident reports



Conducting regular employee performance evaluations


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 28, 2012)

It does seem to fall heavily under 'management' which the Board says doesn't count as work experience but the duties do seem to be Civil Engineering related (mostly Structures, I suspect?) so I bet if you can demonstrate engineering decision making and if you use creative (but truthful) wording on your application, you should be ok. Will you be working under a PE?


----------



## AyanHein (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not sure if i will be working under a P.E. They said i will have 2 coaches, one is Transportation and the other is Engineering. I will have to manage 12-24 crew and be responsible for Track Maintenance.


----------



## bradlelf (Feb 29, 2012)

Does not seem like you would be working under the direct supervision of a licensed engineer and actually doing "engineering." It sounds like a management job which would probably not count toward your required experience. If you have a question, the best coarse of action is to call your state licensing board and get something in writing from someone at the office as to whether this "experience" counts toward your PE requirements.


----------



## kenny911 (Mar 4, 2012)

As long as he works for a PE, he should be fine for his license.


----------



## solomonb (Mar 7, 2012)

I think that you will be fine provided that you describe all of the accountable tasks in engineering related terms, i.e., designed, drafted, calculated, etc. Taking the first task-- YOU may not be doing the actual design work, however, you will verify and recalculate what the contractor gave you-- verifying that data is correct. You will find errors in the contractors work and will make corrections of an engineering nature so that the task can be successfully completed.

I am not suggesting lying or fudging of any data. I am suggesting that you should be able to show your engineering skills in each of the outlined tasks. Keep a good record of each task, each day and work with your engineering coach on this. That way, you will be able to successfully complete the work record after your 4 years of experience is complete.

Moving, on-call, long hours and lack of family time are all parts of the job. You probably need to have a good talk with the spouse on this NOW, before you begin. If this is something that is not acceptable to you, then go find something else. On-call, long hours and lack of family time are all parts of the work world. I am saying get used to it-- however, that comes from a Baby Boomer perspective, not that of a millenial. I do know the difference.

Moving and relocation is either good or bad-- again, each has a personal perference-- I like to move and change jobs frequently-- we moved 17 times in 28 years, however, we did not/do not have any children-- there is a big difference. I think that you will find to move up in salary, you will need to relocate. However, if you are happy at a particular location, you may stay, however, it may have a negative detriment to increased salary past annual raises.

These are all factors that you must evaluate and consider when applying for a position. There is no one perfect job- remember the analogy of the 3 legged stool. One leg is job, one leg is salary and one leg is location. You can always have 2 out of 3, never 3 out of 3. If you have a good job and good salary, you have a poor location. If you have a good location and good salary, you have a poor job. That model works well for thinking about different jobs.


----------



## kenny911 (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, that seems rough. Moving 17 times in 28 years.


----------



## Jayman_PE (Mar 11, 2012)

kenny911 said:


> As long as he works for a PE, he should be fine for his license.


Negatory. Depending on his state of residence, he does not necessarily have to work under a P.E. However he must perform qualified work. I'm a Minnesota resident and that is exactly what the licensing board told me in writing last summer when I applied for the Spring 2012 exam next month. I had trouble tracking down a P.E. reference and the Board told me that as long as I can substantiate the experience shown on my application (i.e. by using a Office Manager reference, etc.) that I was golden. They were right. I cannot speak for all 50 states but I suspect others are similar.

Reading his job description I would say that absolutely places him on the P.E. path. I am in a similar job position.

Jason


----------

